# ho l'orribile impressione che qualcuno mi stia facendo su



## susamiele

_“di colpo ho l'orribile impressione che qualcuno mi stia facendo su..”_
  Questo dice Snoopy, il famoso bracchetto, in uno dei fumetti “I Peanuts” di Charles Schulz. Lui sembra essere deluso e egualmente alleggerito, perchè ha cercato invano, come pare, il “grande bracchetto” che gli aveva intentato una causa per non aver catturato più conigli. 

  Si tratta di una traduzione dall’inglese in italiano, forse sbagliata? 
  S’é italiano, che vuol dire?


----------



## broccoletto

"Far su" qualcuno significa imbrogliare, prendere in giro. È italiano, direi di registro colloquiale.

Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anche io direi "prendere in giro", ma mi sembra un'epressione troppo dialettale per essere scelta come traduzione di Snoopy.
Sei sicura che non hai tralasciato qualcosa?


----------



## susamiele

Ciao!
Grazie per la Vostra risposta.
Purtroppo ho dato via il testo a un amico,cioè, al momento non lo so, s'è stato tralasciato qualcosa.
Vengo di aver chiesto l'amico di comunicarmi il verbale preciso della frase di Snoopy.


----------



## Caroline35

susamiele said:


> _“di colpo ho l'orribile impressione che qualcuno mi stia facendo su..”_
> Questo dice Snoopy, il famoso bracchetto, in uno dei fumetti “I Peanuts” di Charles Schulz. Lui sembra essere deluso e egualmente alleggerito, perchè ha cercato invano, come pare, il “grande bracchetto” che gli aveva intentato una causa per non aver catturato più conigli.
> 
> Si tratta di una traduzione dall’inglese in italiano, forse sbagliata?
> S’é italiano, che vuol dire?


 

Ciao, forse potrebbe essere che *qualcuno ce l'abbia su con me . Ma questo significa che qualcuno è arrabbiato con lui.*

Ciao, spero di averti aiutato


----------



## infinite sadness

Io non ho mai sentito questa espressione. Sicuro che è italiano?


----------



## Montesacro

infinite sadness said:


> Io non ho mai sentito questa espressione. Sicuro che è italiano?



Bisognerebbe definire che cosa vuol dire "essere o non essere italiano".
Anche a me l'espressione risulta assolutamente incomprensibile.

Dai, diciamo che è "italiano regionale colloquiale".


----------



## Caroline35

Anche io sono dello stesso parere di Montesacro. La frase che qualcuno mi stia facendo su non fa senso, per cui ho cercato di optare per qualcuno ce l'ha su con me. Ma non sono sicura che che sia l'opzione giusta.
Auguro una buona giornata a tutti voi.


----------



## infinite sadness

Caroline35 said:


> Anche io sono dello stesso parere di Montesacro. La frase che qualcuno mi stia facendo su non *HA* senso, per cui ho cercato di optare per qualcuno ce l'ha su con me. Ma non sono sicura che che sia l'opzione giusta.
> Auguro una buona giornata a tutti voi.


aNCHE IO, QUESTO "FARE SU" SENZA ALCUNA ALTRA AGGIUNTA MI SEMBRA DI NON AVERLO MAI SENTITO.


----------



## broccoletto

Io sono lombarda e da noi si dice. Però non lo scriverei mai.


----------



## Caroline35

broccoletto said:


> Io sono lombarda e da noi si dice. Però non lo scriverei mai.


 Ciao Broccoletto,
mi puoi dire cosa significa.
Grazie


----------



## broccoletto

broccoletto said:


> "Far su" qualcuno significa imbrogliare,  prendere in giro. È italiano, direi di registro colloquiale.


 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Anche io direi "prendere in giro", ma mi sembra un'epressione troppo dialettale per essere scelta come traduzione di Snoopy.


----------



## Caroline35

Grazie Broccoletto,ho imparato una cosa nuova.


----------



## susamiele

Ciao a tutti, e grazie per le Vostre risposte.

Una domanda allo stesso argomento: Sbaglio a dire che l'espressione 
FARSELA SOTTO (per dire: "Provare molto paura") è della stessa struttura grammaticale? E che forse il traduttore abbia scambiato soltanto "su" con "sotto"?
Almeno ne  potrebbe fare senso.
Ma, Vi sembra anche possibile? 

Susamiele


----------



## broccoletto

susamiele said:


> Ciao a tutti, e grazie per le Vostre risposte.
> 
> Una domanda sullo stesso argomento: Sbaglio a dire che l'espressione
> FARSELA SOTTO (per dire: "Provare molto paura") abbia la stessa struttura grammaticale? E che forse il traduttore abbia scambiato soltanto "su" con "sotto"?
> Almeno  potrebbe avere senso.
> Ma, Vi sembra anche possibile?
> 
> Susamiele



Ciao Susamiele, a me, sinceramente, no.
"Farsela sotto" sta per "pisciarsi addosso" e non credo che  c'entri. "Fà su vùn" = far su uno e' riportato in questo dizionario milanese-italiano (pag 221). Ovviamente ci potrebbero essere altre spiegazioni, ma questa per ora mi sembra la piu' probabile. 


Prego, Caroline.


----------



## effeundici

broccoletto said:


> Ciao Susamiele, a me, sinceramente, no.
> "Farsela sotto" sta per "pisciarsi addosso" e non credo che c'entri. "Fà su vùn" = far su uno e' riportato in questo dizionario milanese-italiano (pag 221). Ovviamente ci potrebbero essere altre spiegazioni, ma questa per ora mi sembra la piu' probabile.
> 
> 
> Prego, Caroline.


 
Potrebbe essere che il traduttore fosse milanese e senza riflettere troppo abbia usato un'espressione che a lui/lei sembrava naturale e invece era strettamente regionale.


----------



## susamiele

broccoletto said:


> Ciao Susamiele, a me, sinceramente, no.
> "Farsela sotto" sta per "pisciarsi addosso" e non credo che  c'entri. "Fà su vùn" = far su uno e' riportato in questo dizionario milanese-italiano (pag 221). Ovviamente ci potrebbero essere altre spiegazioni, ma questa per ora mi sembra la piu' probabile.
> 
> 
> Prego, Caroline.



Salve Caroline, sono contenta del tuo rilievo dei miei errori grammticali e lessicali e di conoscere -grazie a te - ora il dizionario milanese-italino (e altri indicati sul sito). 

Ho l'ambizione d'imparare l'italiano "elaborato", ma capire quello collquiale mi sembra indispensabile. 

Grazie! E buona giornata.

Susamiele


----------



## Paulfromitaly

broccoletto said:


> Io sono lombarda e da noi si dice. Però non lo scriverei mai.


Esattamente.
E' ovvio che per noi lombardi è comprensibile, ma mi sempre ancora molto improbabile che un traduttore scelga un'espressione del genere come traduzione di un testo in inglese.


----------



## susamiele

effeundici said:


> Potrebbe essere che il traduttore fosse milanese e senza riflettere troppo abbia usato un'espressione che a lui/lei sembrava naturale e invece era strettamente regionale.



Ciao,
mi sembra una ipotesi interessante.
Mi fa pensare a degli espressioni diversi che si ha in tedesco a causa dei dialetti, p.e. l'austriaco e per lo più lo svizzero.

Buona giornata!

Susamiele.


----------

